# Gueydan Duck Festival Dog Trials



## Kenmc (Apr 11, 2005)

The Gueydan Duck Festival Dog Trials will be held this Saturday, August 23rd. Registration will begin at 8 A.M. with the trials to begin at 9:A.M. north of the old Duck Festival Park in Gueydan. There will be three divisions – starter, seasoned, and finished with awards for the top four places and ribbons to all that complete the test. Entry fee will be $20. 

Cajun HRC and the Hunting Retriever Club have been chosen as 2008’s Gueydan Duck Festival honorees. This year’s Dog Trials should be one of the best ever. This year they will have dog food for the entrants similar to the custom at our hunt tests. Those that place in each category will not only receive the award plaques but also a large bag of dog food and a shirt. I have been informed that the local papers have been spreading the word as well as the radio stations. We are hoping that many hunting dog owners will come out to see what a fine organization the Hunting Retrieve Club is and we are hoping that you will come out and participate to help show them! J 

For more information you can check out the Gueydan Duck Festival website at: http://www.duckfestival.org/ 

Hope to see y’all there – and bring a friend or three!

Ken McDaniel
HRC Region 10 PR


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

what time does the Boudin & Cracklings eating contest start ??


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I got my money on you "Big Boy Bobby".


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I'LL take some of that too !!!!


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

SORRY Guys, my wife got me on nutri-system. BUMMER !!!!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't think that 9$ club sandwich you had the other day is on nutri-system


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Yea, I know BUT Smith fed me Lean Quisine for supper. !!!!!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

bobbyb said:


> Yea, I know BUT Smith fed me Lean Quisine for supper. !!!!!


I thought she was an Airline Hwy Stripper?????????


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

He also makes good Bellinis. He got me hooked on that stuff !!!! I'm thinking about going back next week.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Wait a minute, Lean Cuisines, Bellini's and you have to take your shoes off when you enter his house. What the hell is going on over there?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks like Mrs. B and Smith got BobbyB eating for losing weight. Hope that weight loss doesn't effect your abilities at the Gueydan Gator Toss. I know Bobby B can beat that 18' 10" he tossed that 10 footer at last year's festival!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Robert Authement for winning the Seasoned Division with 
SHR Authement's Lil Princess JH (FC AFC Dare To Dream x Ramblin Man's Ebonstar Ember MH)

We are very proud of how Robert has done with this little girl from the First Cosmo x Ember litter. (5/7/2007)

Click on the link below for a picture of Princess
http://www.ramblinmaxx.com/EMBER_PUPS.html
Marty and Lesa


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats to RTFer BobbyB on winning the Gator Toss! 

That is two years in a row, breaking his record set last year at 19' 2".;-)

Anyone know who won the shrimp eating marathon?


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank You, Thank you very much.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

If the gator is clamped onto your arm when you toss it, do you get extra style points or something?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Extra point? You betcha!!! 2 years and counting.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

It's all in the footwork!!!!!!


----------

